# Predator 3500 inverter generator help!!



## Jamieman1997 (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello everyone! I am new to this forum( and small engines for that matter)and I'm excited to read and learn! I need some suggestions on what to do about my Predator 3500 watt Inverter Generator. I cleaned the carburetor the other night(Oct. 31) and it went well. The generator has run smoothly since. Tonight, after filling up and checking the oil, I started it up no problem. It's cold out tonight, so I sat in my car to let it warm up before I plugged my camper in. When I went to plug everything in, I noticed it was off. I double checked the oil, spark arrestor, and air filter and everything was perfect. I tried to start it up again and all it did was rev up and die. No clanking, whining, intense shaking. No weird noises at all. What do yall think I should do?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the fuel first.
maybe try running it with the fuel cap loose on top.
from there you need some test tools.
click here for the test tools page
an inline spark tester is the key tool.
see if you have spark when it dies.
here is why.

you need to know if the inverter is calling for a shut down.
like the low oil alert or sensor for low oil.
and yes you can by pass the low oil sensor for test only.
it grounds out the spark for low oil.

let us know if you have spark during the shut down.

make sure it has enough oil to the top of the bottom of the oil fill.
under filled oil will cause exactly what you have going on.

then from there fuel issues.
low on gas, fuel pump not working right.
maybe water in the fuel.
drain the fuel bowl and try again.
make sure you have a couple of oz of fuel draining out of the carb fuel bowl.

do the basic small engine 101 tests..


----------

